# Caroline "Caro" Daur - Seen arriving at Lacoste Fall/Winter 2019/2020 Fashion Show during Paris Fashion Week (05.03.2019) 6x UHQ



## Mike150486 (7 März 2019)

​


----------



## frank63 (11 März 2019)

Danke schön für Caroline.


----------

